# Make your own latex glaze



## pacificpainters.com

Not sure if any one else has said anything about home made glazes before (I am sure someone has). 

In Fiji it is very difficult to get materials so necessity is the mother of invention. 

I use a mix of a 

1) bright base or deep base acrylic paint (something with little or no titanium dioxide) or a latex water proofing solution. For interiors you may use just a PVA glue. The following options are much cheaper but not recommended exterior or wet areas, you also may need to thin these a bit with water. 

2) Mono Propylene Glycol - this can be bought in most chemical distributors. It is a food based glycol and is used in the manufacturing of paint.

I have found a mix of five parts paint to 1 part mono propylene glycol to be effective. You may adjust that mix with some experimentation but make a note of the ratio so you can ensure consistency.
:thumbup:


----------

